# s'être mis (se mettre) en quatre



## jgisbert

Hola a todos!

Alguien sabe que es s'être mis en quatre? muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## lpfr

Quiere decir hacer todos los esfuerzos posibles (ponerse a cuatro patas)   para ayudar o satisfacer a alguien.


----------



## GURB

Se mettre en quatre=* partirse el pecho por alguien.
*Un saludo


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola a todos:
También:    se mettre en quatre = *desvivirse por alguien.*


----------



## Marlluna

No es del mismo eregistro pero la añado: "perder el culo" (hacer todos los esfuerzos posibles por complacer a alguien").


----------



## totor

Que yo sepa, la expresión *se mettre en quatre* no implica necesariamente que lo que se hace sea en beneficio de otro. Uno puede *se mettre en quatre pour soi-même*.

*Trabajar por cuatro; multiplicarse; esmerarse; romperse todo por hacer algo; hacer todo lo posible.*


----------



## Yul

_Pour ne pas être en reste avec Marlluna:

Pop.  _[Familier]_Se fendre (le cul) en quatre. _Se donner beaucoup de mal.  Synon. pop. _se casser le derrière, le tronc.
_http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/advanced.exe?8;s=969319770;

Yul


----------



## Marlluna

Gracias a totor me he enterado de que "se mettre en quatre" no sólo es lo que se hace para satisfacer a alguien, sino que es también el trabajo que uno se toma para conseguir algo. Ese esfuerzo enorme sería "romperse los cuernos", pero no se diría en el primer caso. Jgisbert decidirá qué le conviene en su caso.
Y gracias a Yul por la expresión francesa, que no recordaba. Aquí "partirser el culo" es "reírse mucho". Ya ves, qué cosas tienen las lenguas...
Feliz tarde de domingo a todos.


----------



## totor

Marlluna said:


> Ese esfuerzo enorme sería "romperse los cuernos", pero no se diría en el primer caso.



Y gracias a ti, Marisol, por esto. Mi dico se va a poner contento  .


----------



## Víctor Pérez

También: *volcarse*


----------



## Marlluna

¡Muy bien, Víctor! "Volcarse" es perfecto... lo tenía en la punta de la lengua... Sirve tanto para personas como para cosas. Por ejemplo: "Después de la muerte de su marido, se ha volcado completamente en su hija". O "Se vuelca tanto en su trabajo que no tiene tiempo para nada más".


----------



## Emmatrad

Encontré esta frase en el sitio de una agencia de viajes que ofrece estancias en apartamentos o hoteles en Francia. 
"Nous nous mettons en quatre pour vous offrir le meilleur" (hablando de la qualidad del servicio)
Alguien tiene una idea de como traducirlo?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Bienvenida, *Emmatrad*!

Se mettre en quatre: *desvivirse*,* hacer lo imposible*.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Algunas sugerencias:

Hacemos lo imposible...
Nos desvivimos...
Hacemos todo lo que esté en nuestras manos, a nuestro alcance...

Espera otras respuestas.


----------



## esteban

Ca sonne un poil familier pour un slogan je trouve. On peut choisir de garder ce degré de familiarité avec quelque chose du type :

"Trabajamos día y noche para ofrecerle lo mejor (ou el mejor servicio)"

En Espagne et dans cetains pays d'Amérique Latine, les gens ont tendance à tutoyer plus qu'en Colombie (même dans la pub).

Dans ce cas-là, je pense qu'on pourrait aller jusqu'à dire (à vérifier avec les autres foreros) :

"Trabajamos día y noche para ofrecerte lo mejor (ou el mejor servicio)"

Autre possibilité, d'un registre un peu plus élevé :

"Nos empeñamos en ofrecerle lo mejor (ou el mejor servicio)"
"Nuestro compromiso es ofrecerle lo mejor (ou el mejor servicio)"

Bonne chance avec le slogan!

Saludos

esteban


----------



## Emmatrad

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.

Ce n'est pas un slogan, ca fait partie de la rubrique Espace pro.
D'un point de vue général, le site est mal écrit, avec de nombreuses répétitions et un style maladroit.
Quelle est la définition précise de "devivirse"?


----------



## Paquita

> Quelle est la définition précise de "desvivirse"?


 
Emma, dans le dictionnaire que WR te propose, tu as aussi une rubrique définitions où tu peux trouver ceci : 

prnl. Mostrar gran interés o afecto por una persona o cosa:
se desvive por sus amigos.
source : http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/desvivirse


ainsi qu'un lien vers  la Real academia qui te donne ceci

*1. *prnl. Mostrar incesante y vivo interés, solicitud o amor por alguien o algo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Una vuelta de tuerca más: 

Desvivirse por alguien: dejar de vivir por alguien, perder la vida por alguien...


----------



## Mirelia

Víctor Pérez said:


> Una vuelta de tuerca más:
> 
> Desvivirse por alguien: dejar de vivir por alguien, perder la vida por alguien...


 

Aquí no estoy de acuerdo, "desvivirse por alguien" no es "dejar de vivir" o "perder la vida" por alguien. Más allá de lo literal, el sentido de "desvivirse" es exactamente lo que explicó y fundamentó, por ejemplo, Paquit&. 

Todo lo cual no quita que se pueda jugar con la literalidad (des-vivir-se) en un contexto diferente, literario, poético...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Existe en español coloquial un equivalente: *partirse el pecho por alguien
*Un saludo


----------



## Víctor Pérez

queviva said:


> euh....Qué significa ''una vuelca de tuerca''?
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano!



Ravi que tu poses cette question, *Queviva*.

Avec *una vuelta de tuerca más* (un tour de vis supplémentaire), j'ai voulu dire que je portais mon raisonnement encore plus loin, à l'extrême.
Pour cela, j'ai décomposé le verbe *desvivirse*: préfixe *des*, qui montre négation ou inversion du sens simple (*des*confiar, *des*hacer). 
Le contraire de vivre étant mourir, *desvivirse *pour quelqu'un serait mourir pour quelqu'un, perdre la vie pour quelqu'un. Dans un sens figuré, *Mirelia*, poétique même, si me apuras...


----------



## queviva

Muchas gracias Victor Pérez!
je comprends bien mieux!


----------

